# ENTP falling for ENFP (rationals only... ok, ok, u can help too... Feelers :S )



## Chemical (Jun 26, 2013)

shinypinksparkles said:


> Hi there ENTP's!!
> 
> I have recently begun dating an ENTP guy and we've been texting throughout the day everyday, crushing on each other like crazy. We've had a ton of fun on our dates etc..., but I'm nervous, because I don't know quite how to read him. He is def into talking about his positive qualities, skills & possessions, but I don't really mind. He's funny & witty. He seems to absolutely adore me and keeps saying that he's never met anyone like me before, and says loves that I am so bubbly, positive, genuine & sweet. He's talking about the future and thinking up plans and vacations
> 
> ...


I know this thread exists, but I want help on this particular case:
GOD HELP ME (ups, dont belive in god anyway:laughing, I met this ENFP girl, which makes me nearly crazy.

But... 
She is falling for my best friend, who doesn't even like her!!!:angry:
She is interested in psychology and I think she might be playing it... (damn u ENFPs, how even dare u)
Though im not 100% sure yet.:frustrating:

Problem is, she is falling for a ESTP friend (stereotype badboys), but I know it wont work out, even if he agrees to be with her (which he doesnt even want), IT WONT WORK OUT!!! God damn it, I should attend anger management I guess... :laughing:

I belive ENFP and ENTP relationship is godlike (im overreacting here), but ENFP knows I'm falling for her, SHE KNOWS, she is a feeler for gods sake (very developed too) and I dont underestimate her there, but if all this is tactic or some kind of manipulation... Then she is one ENFP walking on VERY THIN ice. (+in front of fire brigade)

I know this is probably classic NF vs NT problem and I'm usualy thick skinned and all that stereotypical ENTP stuff, but when it comes to relationships, NFs have good people skills, but hey, they should be really carefull on who they use those "people skills" (read it manipulation).

I could write more, but I want you to comment this first (plz use imagination, your vocabulary and create good comment (this is more ment for Feelers, I know NT wont dissapoint me here anyway :tongue)


----------



## iemanja (Feb 5, 2012)

YAAAAAY ENFPS ARE AWESOME <3

well apart from the possible emotional manipulation... I personally avoid manipulating a person I like though :3
since you think she may be manipulating you, are you indicating that she may not be interested in you, or are you implying that she doesn't actually like the ESTP and is just messing with you? Sorry if I found that part of your post unclear.

I personally love ENTPs, give me a physically attractive one who is kind at heart and mentally stable and I'll probably be pretty into them  that's my comment!


----------



## Chemical (Jun 26, 2013)

iemanja said:


> are you indicating that she may not be interested in you, or are you implying that she doesn't actually like the ESTP and is just messing with you? Sorry if I found that part of your post unclear.


Yeah... Thats the problem too... If she acctualy like ESTP, I will go into evil mode and ignore both of them (it will be hard, but hey, I'm entp afterall). But if she is messing with me, I just don't know, then she might be very high IQ and she is fcking with my brains right now, but that could be in 2 ways:

Negative: Manipulation (I'll make sure she gets what she wants... ESTP (ill enjoy seeing her relationship fail)):ninja:
Positive: Double tricked ENTP (I would adore her if thats the truth):crazy:


----------



## judowrestler1 (Mar 30, 2013)

Chemical said:


> Yeah... Thats the problem too... If she acctualy like ESTP, I will go into evil mode and ignore both of them (it will be hard, but hey, I'm entp afterall). But if she is messing with me, I just don't know, then she might be very high IQ and she is fcking with my brains right now, but that could be in 2 ways:
> 
> Negative: Manipulation (I'll make sure she gets what she wants... ESTP (ill enjoy seeing her relationship fail)):ninja:
> Positive: Double tricked ENTP (I would adore her if thats the truth):crazy:


Alright buddy I'm going to do you a favor here and tell you that you're putting way too much energy and emotion into this. If you enjoy hanging out with her do it, if not don't. Don't do any passive aggressive crap, she likes someone and it's not you. Get over it.


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow. A relationship post. Never seen one of these before.

Why do people emotionally invest themselves so much in these people that don't even like them back? There's a million million million MILLION other girls out there that are just as special and cool as this one (and probably many who are WAY more cool). If she doesn't like you, write her off. Ask her out, then if/when she says no, just shrug it off.


----------



## Chemical (Jun 26, 2013)

judowrestler1 said:


> Alright buddy I'm going to do you a favor here and tell you that you're putting way too much energy and emotion into this. If you enjoy hanging out with her do it, if not don't. Don't do any passive aggressive crap, she likes someone and it's not you. Get over it.


Yeah, I figured that out too.
But now I found out she isnt falling for estp and she isnt messing with me.
(and yes, even if something goes wrong I wont do that passive-agressive crap, but I can do my best to get her, right?)


----------



## judowrestler1 (Mar 30, 2013)

Chemical said:


> Yeah, I figured that out too.
> But now I found out she isnt falling for estp and she isnt messing with me.
> (and yes, even if something goes wrong I wont do that passive-agressive crap, but I can do my best to get her, right?)


Just let it go. It's not worth the energy. You sound really young so I can understand how you feel but, she hasn't done anything wrong. Whether or not she does or does not like you in a romantic way isn't your call to make.

Oops thought you meant get back at her . If you like a girl go for it but, if it turns out bad and she just wants to be friends you have to make a call. If you can see a friendship develop then hang out with her, but treat her like a friend not a prospective girlfriend. Otherwise walk away, no harm done .


----------

